# excel spreadsheet



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I feel like getting carried away and trcking some of my water parameters. Anyone have an excel spreadsheet they are using that they wouldn't mind sharing?

Rick


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

*Excel file for tracking water parameters*

I've just created an excel file in Excel 2007 that has date columns and some common water parameters and attached it to this post. It's very simple so if someone has something better or would like to offer some input, it would be great. 
The date (month, day, year) uses drop down fields for quicker inputting. If you need to delete something, use the 'Clear Content' button that shows up when you right-click the cell. If you press 'Delete', the drop down fields will also be deleted. I didn't make drop down fields for the water parameters, although it is possible. Also, I've created everything on one worksheet because you didn't specify how you would like it to be arranged. Lemme know if it is useful or not.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

DeeB said:


> I've just created an excel file in Excel 2007 that has date columns and some common water parameters and attached it to this post. It's very simple so if someone has something better or would like to offer some input, it would be great.
> The date (month, day, year) uses drop down fields for quicker inputting. If you need to delete something, use the 'Clear Content' button that shows up when you right-click the cell. If you press 'Delete', the drop down fields will also be deleted. I didn't make drop down fields for the water parameters, although it is possible. Also, I've created everything on one worksheet because you didn't specify how you would like it to be arranged. Lemme know if it is useful or not.


thanks, I will open it up, take it for a test drive, and let you know.

Rick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

rickwaines said:


> thanks, I will open it up, take it for a test drive, and let you know.
> 
> Rick


hmmm, can't open it. I wonder if the 2007 is a problem. Could you e mail it to me? [email protected]


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What version of Excel do you have? If it's older than 2007 it won't be compatible, he'll need to convert it to a lesser format.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

effox said:


> What version of Excel do you have? If it's older than 2007 it won't be compatible, he'll need to convert it to a lesser format.


ahhh, yes mine is 08. So it should open it. But perhaps it has to do with the zip.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was able to unzip it and open it in excel 07, so that's weird.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

effox said:


> I was able to unzip it and open it in excel 07, so that's weird.


I shall try again with renewed enthusiasms!!!!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

ahhhh, it is a pc file... drat, I am a mac person.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

If you use a Mac then what format should I save the file as? Also, some functions might be disabled in Mac Excel so I dunno if all of it will work.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a simple spreadsheet so I'll just take a screen shot of it and you can enter the text yourself, it's just a header.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

effox said:


>


thanks gang, all very helpfull.


----------

